# Medical Question ** Celiac **



## annie_oakley (14 May 2009)

Hi all,

I'm 23, female, fit and have nearly completed the application process to join the regs. I'm applying for comm research op and everything in my file has been looking good for this MOC... my problem is that I've recently been  diagnosed preliminarily with Celiac disease, which means I have to stick with a gluten free diet for life (meaning no wheat, barley, rye, starches from any of these grains, etc.). My file is complete pending receipt of my medical documentation and official diagnosis, which I will hopefully have sooner than later (and hopefully will be negative!).

My question: if I am diagnosed with celiac, will this stop me from joining the CF? I originally had the impression that since I wasn't joining the combat arms it wouldn't be a problem, but I've since come to understand that regardless of MOC all members have to be fit to deploy in various environments, which makes sense for obvious reasons, and that having celiac may make me unfit. 

Are there any members here who can provide any insight on this? I'd love to hear from some members with celiac, but I won't hold my breath... fingers however are crossed! 

Thanks very much


----------



## Strike (14 May 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much if I were you.  I have a friend who was diagnosed with the same not long after she completed her basic.  She hasn't deployed but only because she was always in the wrong place at the wrong time, not because of her disease.

If you run in to any problems let me know and I'll pass your name on to her so she can let you know how she got over her hurdles.

It may restrict where you can get posted if only because of the lack of health food stores with gluten free products available in some locations, but most grocery stores stock a multitude of gluten-free products so it probably isn't as much of an issue as it was only a few years ago.

Not sure how the CF handles this issue when you are on hard rations, but we have serving vegans and they seem to be able to survive deployments.  If I recall, I did go on an Op with a woman who also had similar issues and she was issued the kosher and halal meals.  The only caveat is that the support staff need to be made aware ahead of time of your restrictions so they can order the appropriate hard rations.


----------



## gordongekko (9 Apr 2012)

Can someone with celiac disease join the Canadian Forces? Celiac disease is an allergy to wheat that is non life threatening, however its consumption must be avoided. My cousin expressed interest in joining the military when he was younger, but he was discouraged by this condition. He is in perfect health otherwise.


----------



## Scott (9 Apr 2012)

No need for the two topics. Please be patient and allow people time to answer.

And before your "cousin" sees answers that don't appease him - it ain't us making the rules and there are many reasons for them, more than keeping cuz down.


----------



## Trick (9 Apr 2012)

As always, the best answer will be  found from a recruiter (who will probably know the right person to ask). I'm going to assume that the answer however is no. As far as I know everyone in the CF has to be capable of surviving "in the field". I highly, highly doubt this is possible if you want to avoid gluten. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if most rations actually contain more gluten than normal food (I of course could be wrong about that). While Celiac Disease is not life threatening (acutely at least) consumption of gluten can cause serious, and sometimes irreparable damage to your intestines. This would leave one with two choices: eat the food, risking long-term damage and becoming a liability in the short term, or don't eat it, becoming weak from under/malnutrition, becoming a liability in the short-term. Either option is not good as far as the CF is concerned. As far as I know, drug therapy for Celiac Disease is still in its infancy, which unfortunately means there aren't yet any reliable options for suppressing the body's reaction to gluten over the short-term.

Again, the most reliable answer will be found by talking to a recruiter who should be able to find the answer. Maybe I'm wrong and it's done on a case by case basis depending on that trade.


----------



## Cansky (9 Apr 2012)

I would highly doubt an enrollee would be allowed in with Celiac disease.  It's not just avoiding gluten but also the complication with ensuring the member avoids gluten.  Went through this with someone who showed up on deployment expecting the mess hall to accommodate their diet.  So how does one avoid gluten, well all food has to be scrutinized to ensure no gluten is in it.  The mess hall have to spend time acquiring this food.  Then there is the issue of cross contamination with other foods that have gluten in it.  So now the messes have to ensure that there is a separate preparation area, not just with in the kitchen but even a toaster that has had normal bread in it can be enough to cause a celiac persons to have issues.  

Due to these issues and many others the mess halls aren't required to ac comadate special diets.  Including salt free for high blood pressure, diabetic diets or gluten free diets.

Bottome line is its a permanent category for those diagnosised after enrollment and in most cases release.  As a medical pers I would hazard a guess that the person won't be enrolled.  HOWEVER, the FINAL decision comes from the recruiting center medical not from this website.

Hope that helps.

K


----------



## willbrar (22 Nov 2015)

Hello,

Quick question. Does anybody know if the enrollment standards are the same for both reg force and reserves.

Thank you.


----------



## mariomike (22 Nov 2015)

willbrar said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if the enrollment standards are the same for both reg force and reserves.



"Does anyone know if the medical standards for reserve applicants is lower than for regular force applicants?"
https://army.ca/forums/threads/63535.0
Edit to add Reply #1,
"There is only one standard. It applies to everyone."


----------



## willbrar (23 Nov 2015)

Thank you,

My biggest question is; I tested positive for Celiac through blood test. Had an endoscope that came back negative. I have not been given a formal diagnoses. 

I went for my medical, handed in all test results as requested. Got an email a few days later stating that on the letters I require a follow up with my family doctor after two months gluten free, and my medical docs cannot be forwarded to Ottawa until it is completed. I am currently on my gluten free diet, so I can go and get my follow up done.

Now I have done a lot of looking and have found mixed answers on the subject. Some stating not too worry about it, others saying plain and simple, No.

Does anybody know of someone who has been enrolled with Celiac Disease? I have reached out to some of the members who have asked about it before, asking what the outcome is. However I don't expect a reply because of inactivity for so long.

I thank anybody for information.


----------



## willbrar (23 Nov 2015)

Yes, seen those.

As I said, they give two completely different answers. One says no, the other says it shouldn't be a problem  ???

The medical officer i seen at my recruiting office doesn't seem to think it will be a problem. But I have contacted a few recruiting offices and got the same answer every time. " I am in no position to tell potential applicants they are unfit "

So who is in a position?


----------



## mariomike (23 Nov 2015)

willbrar said:
			
		

> One says no, the other says it shouldn't be a problem  ???



Based on the member's profile, I would pay particular attention to Reply #5.

Especially the bottom line, "HOWEVER, the FINAL decision comes from the recruiting center medical not from this website."


----------



## DAA (23 Nov 2015)

willbrar said:
			
		

> As I said, they give two completely different answers. One says no, the other says it shouldn't be a problem  ???
> 
> The medical officer i seen at my recruiting office doesn't seem to think it will be a problem. But I have contacted a few recruiting offices and got the same answer every time. " I am in no position to tell potential applicants they are unfit "
> 
> So who is in a position?



The Recruiting Medical Officer has the final decision and that will be based on the information you provide and the recommendations from the CF Health Care Services Professional at your local CFRC.

Here is a general guideline to look at.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/generic-mosid-task-statements.page

So, until your medical has been reviewed by the Medical Officer, you won't have a definitive answer.


----------



## medicineman (23 Nov 2015)

All the people with Celiac I've known in the military were diagnosed after enrollment.  I never encountered any while in the CFRC system, so I'm speaking from limited experience, but I'd hazard to guess that unless you're well controlled on your diet and can maintain that diet, there MAY be issues with enrollment.  As Kirsten noted a couple years back, people need to ensure that their special diet can be accommodated for them when on deployment, in the field, etc.  It's pretty difficult for many people to function effectively when they're curled up in a ball with tummy cramps and pooping through the eye of a needle because of a dietary oopsey.

As for your question regarding Regular vs Reserve, the enrollment standards are the same.

MM


----------



## chacarone (23 Nov 2015)

Another health question.  If one has been deemed medically unfit and told they can either contest the decision or wait and reapply in six months should they contest or wait?  If they wait will the medical information from the last time be discarded and the file restarted or will they just open the old file with the old medical information?  If the old info is retained then I suspect contesting would be the way to go.


----------



## mariomike (23 Nov 2015)

chacarone said:
			
		

> If one has been deemed medically unfit and told they can either contest the decision or wait and reapply in six months should they contest or wait?  If they wait will the medical information from the last time be discarded and the file restarted or will they just open the old file with the old medical information?  If the old info is retained then I suspect contesting would be the way to go.



This may help,

Challenging a medical decision/Requesting second review  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/37404.25.html

Failed to meet Medical Standards.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110159.0

appealing medical rejection for...
http://army.ca/forums/threads/119953.0

Medical appeal  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/68680.0


----------



## medicineman (23 Nov 2015)

What the other mm said.

MM


----------

